# WOC help with NARS equivalents to MAC



## cocodivatime (Jul 28, 2008)

Well its official.  I officially understand what all the fuss is about when it comes to NARS blush.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am in love with MAC X-Rocks blush but I'm convinced that I could live without the others.  I want NARS NARS and more NARS.  lol

I want to phase all my MAC blushes but heres the prob.  I need recommendations on some equivalents


I need a bright bright pink ( like MAC dollymix or better) 
a neutral orangey brown (like coppertone) 
Something that makes me look like I'm blushing (natural) 
a higlighter (I'm thinking albatross will work for that) 
And any other recommendations of other popular NARS blush would be greatly appreciated (pinks, browns, oranges, apricots, peaches, even plums) 
I'm convinced that I can't go wrong with any NARS brush as long as it shows up on my skin.  I'm a MAC NC44 for color reference.   I normally wear Bare Escentuals Dark mineral foundation though.

I already have Taj Mahal and Exhibit A


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm in love with the NARS Multiple in Mustique, it gives a great golden apricot glow


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know much about NARS but Scandalous Beauty on youtube has a video about NARS blushes.


----------



## marielle78 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bright pink - crazed
Blushing - torrid
highlighter - albatross


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 29, 2008)

[*]I need a bright bright pink ( like MAC dollymix or better)Mata Hari or Angelika
[*]a neutral orangey brown (like coppertone)Lovejoy
[*]Something that makes me look like I'm blushing (natural)Gilda or Amour
[*]a higlighter (I'm thinking albatross will work for that)Luster is beter imo
[*]And any other recommendations of other popular NARS blush would be greatly appreciated (pinks, browns, oranges, apricots, peaches, even plums)
[/list]


Also u can try mounia with a light hand and that looks great. Guele de Nuit is a great creme blush that anything looks good on.








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Well its official.  I officially understand what all the fuss is about when it comes to NARS blush.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am in love with MAC X-Rocks blush but I'm convinced that I could live without the others.  I want NARS NARS and more NARS.  lol

I want to phase all my MAC blushes but heres the prob.  I need recommendations on some equivalents


I need a bright bright pink ( like MAC dollymix or better) 
a neutral orangey brown (like coppertone) 
Something that makes me look like I'm blushing (natural) 
a higlighter (I'm thinking albatross will work for that) 
And any other recommendations of other popular NARS blush would be greatly appreciated (pinks, browns, oranges, apricots, peaches, even plums) 
I'm convinced that I can't go wrong with any NARS brush as long as it shows up on my skin.  I'm a MAC NC44 for color reference.   I normally wear Bare Escentuals Dark mineral foundation though.

I already have Taj Mahal and Exhibit A_


----------



## Perple1 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am the same tone - NC 44 -- 
I have CRAZED, OUTLAW, LOVEJOY, ALBATROSS & the two you already have.
Gotta love NARS blushes - they beat MAC hands down! Good luck!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 30, 2008)

Mata Hari is very bright; I swatched it on the Nars swatch thread

I love LoveJoy (it's kind of bronzy on me and with my tan, looks very natural).


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_I don't know much about NARS but Scandalous Beauty on youtube has a video about NARS blushes._

 

yes i saw that!  Its actually why I went and bought Taj Mahal and Exhibit A.


----------



## Foxybronx (Jul 31, 2008)

My favorite nars blushes are

Gina- Tangerine color
Angelika- Cotton candy Pink
Gilda-Coral (b4 they discontinued it)
Taos- Dark pink with shimmer
Taj Mahal- bright shimmery orange


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm curious. Why is nars better with blush than mac? Also I have nars blush and I love it. It is so pretty, it makes my face look like i have a sun kissed glow. Not only that the color goes on easy. Seriously, a little goes a long way. Nars blush should last a long time just because the color goes on so easily. My suggestion is gilda. It is an orangish shade. I ended up spending a good three hours in sephora before I finally decided that it was the right blush for me and I think it is perfect. I am nc35, but I think gilda will work on you well because sometimes it goes on a little dark on me. When I first saw gilda I didn't even try it on because it didn't have any shimmer in it. I only tried it on because there was an artist that was helping me who suggested it to me and tried it on me. However, although it did not have any shimmer it was perfect. I highly reccomend it. sorry I just realized the color is gina that I have, not gilda. I highly reccomend gilda to you.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girl507* 

 
_I'm curious. Why is nars better with blush than mac? Also I have nars blush and I love it. It is so pretty, it makes my face look like i have a sun kissed glow. Not only that the color goes on easy. Seriously, a little goes a long way. Nars blush should last a long time just because the color goes on so easily. My suggestion is gilda. It is an orangish shade. I ended up spending a good three hours in sephora before I finally decided that it was the right blush for me and I think it is perfect. I am nc35, but I think gilda will work on you well because sometimes it goes on a little dark on me. When I first saw gilda I didn't even try it on because it didn't have any shimmer in it. I only tried it on because there was an artist that was helping me who suggested it to me and tried it on me. However, although it did not have any shimmer it was perfect. I highly reccomend it. sorry I just realized the color is gina that I have, not gilda. I highly reccomend gilda to you._

 


I'm confused.  LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Which one do you recommend?  Gilda or Gina?

thanks


----------



## girl507 (Aug 2, 2008)

I reccomend gina.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2008)

Mounia is similar to Breezy.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 3, 2008)

in response as to why NARS is better than MAC for blushes (and some other color products). NARS is a line dedicated to women of color.. the creator is pretty much obsessed with WOC and you can tell by the naming of some of his products.. foundations :Jamaica..St.tropez etc...  Cactus Flower, Taj Mahal.. Exhibit A.. Dolce Vita.. are amongst my faves.. n Gina


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cre8_yourself* 

 
_in response as to why NARS is better than MAC for blushes (and some other color products). *NARS is a line dedicated to women of color*.. the creator is pretty much obsessed with WOC and you can tell by the naming of some of his products.. foundations :Jamaica..St.tropez etc...  Cactus Flower, Taj Mahal.. Exhibit A.. Dolce Vita.. are amongst my faves.. n Gina_

 
Errr, I don't know about all of that, unless you know something that I don't.  Have you seen Makeup Your Mind?  Very little color in that book.  Although Jamaica was made specifically for Naomi Cambell.  I just think NARS works for WOC because the quality of the products is high and they are heavily pigmented.


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not being funny but since most of the foundations barely dip into the WOC complexion so I would hardly say dedicated BUT like Twinkle said the pigment is amazing.

To the OP I recommend Taos!


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Errr, I don't know about all of that, unless you know something that I don't. Have you seen Makeup Your Mind? Very little color in that book. Although Jamaica was made specifically for Naomi Cambell. I just think NARS works for WOC because the quality of the products is high and they are heavily pigmented._

 

yeah I have to agree.  "Dedicated to WOC" is a stretch.  But the pigment in the blush colors work amazingly on our skin.  Thats what sold me


----------

